# is lasiodora parahybana a good beginner T?



## neubii18 (Jan 3, 2010)

i want to get one as my second T along with an a.metallica and a g.pulchripes.i have an avic avic.can i handle it?i know how big this species gets and how fast they grow.what size cage should i use for adult?how do i care for it.any additional info is appreciated.thanks


----------



## Hamburglar (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't really know anything about you so it would be hard for me to say if you can handle the species you mention or not.  However, if you find modest responsibilities easy for you then there isn't a reason why you wouldn't be able.

I keep all 100+ of my spiders the same... On dry peat moss.  I just mist my avics slightly more frequently and their enclosures are taller.  Occasional food and frequent water is all it really takes.  Most of my spiders don't even have water dishes.  Also, LP's wont grow that fast if you don't want them too.  I have one that is a couple years old and is just now around 2 inches or slightly larger.  It might like the opportunity to burrow so providing enough substrate for that might be a good idea.  Good luck.. I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## David_F (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, L. parahybana can be a good starter species.  They start out tiny.  They don't require any special care.  Feed them a lot, keep them slightly moist, and they'll grow pretty fast.  Nothing too difficult.  IME they can be a bit flighty, even at larger sizes, but they're nothing too hard to handle (not *handle* as in pick them up....I never handled mine.  The urticating hairs messed me up too bad.).  

Buy it.  You'll like it.  It's a big, beautiful spider that stays out in the open and will accept food every time you feed it.  Most other tarantulas are total wusses compared to this species.

Just don't inhale the urticating hairs.  I can tell you, based on experience, that's something you don't want to deal with.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 3, 2010)

LPs are often considered the second largest known tarantula, behind T. blondi.  I have a 7+" female.  She's pretty flightly but not difficult to deal with.  She's on peat moss and eats like a horse (2 B. dubia and 4 crickets this week).  

They are commonly known to reach the 9" mark but 11" is possible but quite rare.  As such, one cage does not fit all, especially considering the slings are sooooo small.  

Mine is kept at 76F during the day and down to 70F at night with ~60% humidity.  

I would say LPs are fine for a 'beginner' IF you are able to increase the housing size as they grow.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 3, 2010)

Definitely!  They're pretty resilient, not very defensive, and fairly interesting spiders who never hide.  Watch the hairs though


----------



## NateTheGreat (Jan 3, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> spiders who never hide


My LP begs to differ.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 3, 2010)

NateTheGreat said:


> My LP begs to differ.


LOL ok, not all are extroverts


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree that they are a great beginner.  They are good for ppl like me with tarantula ADD because they molt often and grow a lot between molts.  I personally wouldn't have handled the ones I used to have but I'm not generally in support of handling T's too much.  They can be fast and, as adults, are heavy bodied so if you do, take precautions.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 3, 2010)

Para was my first....huge as well.
Have you thought about going for a klugi instead ?
Basically the same T but a lot prettier ......always nice to have something a bit different.
Paul
my young male


----------



## Shrike (Jan 3, 2010)

If you are prepared for how big they get, then yes.  I think they would be fine as a beginner T.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 3, 2010)

You are right there.
This is my AF and you have to be prepared for it to get this big.
Paul


----------



## Fran (Jan 3, 2010)

My biggest female (9 + - 10" )stands her ground at all times but she wont be really agressive.  She loves her enclosure and took her burrow right away.
If the burrow is big, deep and dark they will spend most of the time in or around.
When they dont "like" the burrows they tend to be more in the open.

Keep them at or over 80F and with moderate/high humidity.

You shouldnt handle your t's, but thats my opinion.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 3, 2010)

Another  thing that has not been mentioned is the  spider,if you get a female,can live for a very long time......longer than a dog for instance in some cases.
Something else to think about .
Go for it....I am sure you will be fine.
Not as if you are going for a baboon or pokie,is it


----------



## Goomba (Jan 3, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> LOL ok, not all are extroverts


I think we lucked out. My big girl is always out. I love this species, I would highly recommend getting one, or 10. I actually have 7 spiderlings I'm raising up. I plan on mating a male or two to my girl once they mature.


----------



## WelshTan (Jan 3, 2010)

Goomba said:


> I think we lucked out. My big girl is always out. I love this species, I would highly recommend getting one, or 10. I actually have 7 spiderlings I'm raising up. I plan on mating a male or two to my girl once they mature.


Will you be ready for 2000 plus slings that you will have problems selling?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 3, 2010)

My girl (unsexed but I hope she's a she) is always bringing a smile to my face.  She's small (roughly 2.5 inches) but she is always out and thinks that she's huge.  If I so much as open the enclosure up to feed her she will throw me what I call a reverse threat position - she throws her but up in the air and gets ready to flick hairs at me.  I laugh whenever I see it.  I say go for it and get one.


----------



## Goomba (Jan 3, 2010)

WelshTan said:


> Will you be ready for 2000 plus slings that you will have problems selling?



Sure will. I plan on giving them away.


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 3, 2010)

WelshTan said:


> Will you be ready for 2000 plus slings that you will have problems selling?


tarantulainc.com buys slings for that very reason
and I would be interested in an LP 
or a couple


----------



## 8by8 (Jan 3, 2010)

iluvcreepystuff said:


> tarantulainc.com buys slings for that very reason
> and I would be interested in an LP
> or a couple


Yeah, I would take about 50 for a good price


----------



## jcornish86 (Jan 3, 2010)

Aye i picked up one for 10 dollars about 1.5" inch, seems to be growing very quick, and has a great personality.


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 3, 2010)

jcornish86 said:


> Aye i picked up one for 10 dollars about 1.5" inch, seems to be growing very quick, and has a great personality.


thats a bargain u can harley get a 1/2 inch LP for that price


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 3, 2010)

iluvcreepystuff said:


> thats a bargain u can harley get a 1/2 inch LP for that price


Davidson??????


----------



## Xian (Jan 3, 2010)

WelshTan said:


> Will you be ready for 2000 plus slings that you will have problems selling?


Not everybody breeds spiders to SELL them.


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 3, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> Davidson??????


sorry im 97 percent redneck and the rest is a little bit a everthing else lol


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 3, 2010)

Xian said:


> Not everybody breeds spiders to SELL them.


With all due respect do you have 2000+ enclosures to put them in as they age?


----------



## Fran (Jan 3, 2010)

iluvcreepystuff said:


> With all due respect do you have 2000+ enclosures to put them in as they age?


It can be done.I have done it. Over 2000


----------



## Xian (Jan 3, 2010)

iluvcreepystuff said:


> With all due respect do you have 2000+ enclosures to put them in as they age?


Respect takin', and with all due respect, no need for 2000 enclosures, just one, 1000 meals for 1000 slings and then another 500 meals for 500 slings, etc., etc. Like I said we don't all breed to sell. It also weeds out the weak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 4, 2010)

Xian said:


> Respect takin', and with all due respect, no need for 2000 enclosures, just one, 1000 meals for 1000 slings and then another 500 meals for 500 slings, etc., etc. Like I said we don't all breed to sell. It also weeds out the weak


Ive wondered if you separate them or whatever because later on I plan on breeding some t's.
But yeah I would keep about 10 maybe 15 but the rest I would sell or give away so I can get money for more t's


----------



## Xian (Jan 4, 2010)

iluvcreepystuff said:


> Ive wondered if you separate them or whatever because later on I plan on breeding some t's.
> But yeah I would keep about 10 maybe 15 but the rest I would sell or give away so I can get money for more t's


Yea, that's just what I would do with a clutch that size. You're right, it's always good to have money for more T's!


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 4, 2010)

One thing I will note--I've heard the bristles they kick are particularly bad, and while they aren't bite-happy, the fangs can reach the 1" mark.  Even without taking venom into account--OUCH!

Not as much of an issue if you aren't a T-wrangler.


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 6, 2010)

They're easy to handle.  I take my big girl with me to bars on occasion and let people handle her.  She's always a big hit.  Interestingly, the women are always more eager than the men to handle.  It takes the men a bit to get up the courage, lol.


----------



## Hamburglar (Jan 6, 2010)

the nature boy said:


> They're easy to handle.  I take my big girl with me to bars on occasion and let people handle her.  She's always a big hit.  Interestingly, the women are always more eager than the men to handle.  It takes the men a bit to get up the courage, lol.


Oh boy....  All of the potential news headlines flashing through my head after reading that....


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hamburglar said:


> Oh boy....  All of the potential news headlines flashing through my head after reading that....


Lol.  Some dudes meet chicks at parks with cute little dogs.  I hit bars with my LP.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jan 7, 2010)

*best quote ever*



the nature boy said:


> Lol.  Some dudes meet chicks at parks with cute little dogs.  I hit bars with my LP.


you just made my sig block :clap:


----------



## BrettG (Jan 7, 2010)

Well,I would say it is a good beginner T.Mine is about as active as my Rosea was,and that is not saying to much. It is pretty petrockish.Hoping it gets better with age...


----------

